# Woah...V2



## Propaganda Man (Jul 23, 2007)

I found another forum where members, argued, bashed, and discussed varies things. The thing that stood out to me is that each post was at least a paragraph. Why do you think you don't see as many well thought out posts here? 

Also, this post, the one that you're reading isn't bashing anyone. Its asking why is it that even though the members mature TBT doesn't.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jul 23, 2007)

I can give you 3 good reasons. All 3 will get me banned.


----------



## dragonflamez (Jul 23, 2007)

Personally, I'm not a topic starter.
I only start topics if I reaaaaallly have nothing I need to address, or are downright bored.

And besides a select few, there's not really many people here that can hold a decent conversation >_>
It doesnt help that we're not allowed to speak our minds.


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 23, 2007)

I suppose it's because people don't want to write paragraphs.  Personally speaking, I let my thoughts flow and usually I write pretty long posts, at least whenever I'm up to it... It all depends on the individual person, and, of course, the maturity of that person.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 23, 2007)

I think people are capable but just don't want to / laziness.  Either that or they really aren't capable...


----------



## Kiro (Jul 23, 2007)

Sometimes you just need to get what you have in your head out into a post.  I'm not one to post paragraphs, but when I'm in the right mood or have time, I will.


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 23, 2007)

Fabio said:
			
		

> I can give you 3 good reasons. All 3 will get me banned.


 Members get banned when they continue to show disrespect.  There's a difference between, for example, talking about wanted features of SSBB, and bringing that same conversation into a topic about how so-and-so is "stupid", a "suck up", an "idiot", etc...


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jul 23, 2007)

I think every time I've posted a paragraph for a discussion I've been warned.

@ Storm: Apparently not, on this forum at least.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jul 23, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> Fabio said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I've been called a *CEN-1.1-SORD*. That member didn't get banned.    
:huh:			  In fact...I got banned.


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 23, 2007)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> STORMCOMMANDER said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You should have PMed me or reported it.  And I don't remember this, so I'm sure there is another side to the story.  If you were banned, you likely deserved it.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jul 23, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I remember it. Ask Darth if he does.


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 23, 2007)

Fabio said:
			
		

> I think every time I've posted a paragraph for a discussion I've been warned.
> 
> @ Storm: Apparently not, on this forum at least.


 I looked through your warn long to find that you deserved all of the warns.  If you want to discuss them further, PM me.


----------



## dragonflamez (Jul 23, 2007)

We need Sporge back @_@


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jul 23, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> We need Sporge back @_@


  :yes:


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jul 23, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> Fabio said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I was defending my honor as a mature member! 
[/japanese voice]


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 23, 2007)

Getting back to the original topic:



> I found another forum where members, argued, bashed, and discussed varies things. The thing that stood out to me is that each post was at least a paragraph. Why do you think you don't see as many well thought out posts here?



What doesn't make sense by saying that is:  Posting a long response...
1)  doesn't mean the response actually contributes to the topic or doesn't mean that the person was able to discuss the topic in a mature, thought-out way.
2)  doesn't mean it is respectful to everyone.

The fact, is that sure, it's easy to write a huge thing about your opinion, but the fact about the fact is that a lot of times people don't know how to express an opinion or don't know when it's the right time to.

(and when they DO do it in an inappropriate way, there are consequences, but then they associate those consequences with the simple fact that they posted their opinion, not that they didn't do it in a proper way that is actually acceptable)


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 23, 2007)

I think I remember it.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jul 23, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> Getting back to the original topic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 1 paragraph isn't huge.


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 23, 2007)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> STORMCOMMANDER said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So what's your point?  You know what I meant   
-_-


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jul 23, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 My point is that we are talking 4-5 sentences put together 

without

this.


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 23, 2007)

My point is still the same.  You are talking about people making thought out posts and saying that at least one paragraph means it contributes much better to the topic, which isn't true.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jul 23, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> My point is still the same. You are talking about people making thought out posts and saying that at least one paragraph means it contributes much better to the topic, which isn't true.


I never said that   
:huh:


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 23, 2007)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> STORMCOMMANDER said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I put it in different words.  

But if you still think it's different, explain what you actually meant.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jul 23, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Where did I say what you're saying   
:huh:


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 23, 2007)

> each post was at least a paragraph. Why do you think you don't see as many well thought out posts here?



_________________________________________________

either way:


> But if you still think it's different, explain what you actually meant.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jul 23, 2007)

> You are talking about people making thought out posts and saying that at least one paragraph means it contributes much better to the topic, which isn't true.


I never implied that.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jul 23, 2007)

Storm...you're confusing me. Could you just tell me why you think I'm wrong using words I wrote?


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 23, 2007)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> > You are talking about people making thought out posts and saying that at least one paragraph means it contributes much better to the topic, which isn't true.
> 
> 
> I never implied that.


 OK... now you're just going in a circle.  I quoted what you said that made me think that and I said if that's not actually what you meant, then please explain what exactly you did.


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 23, 2007)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> Storm...you're confusing me. Could you just tell me why you think I'm wrong using words I wrote?


 Could you explain what it is you're discussing in the first place?


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jul 23, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> I found another forum where members, argued, bashed, and discussed varies things. The thing that stood out to me is that each post was at least a paragraph. Why do you think you don't see as many well thought out posts here?
> 
> Also, this post, the one that you're reading isn't bashing anyone. Its asking why is it that even though the members mature TBT doesn't.



I meant what I wrote by the way...


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 23, 2007)

Yes, and I quoted a part of it saying how that's what you meant.  I was explaining that you were associating posting paragraphs with thought-out and appropriate discussion.



> ...each post was at least a paragraph. Why do you think you don't see as many well thought out posts here?



In this thread you used an example of a "well thought out post" by saying you found some people "arguing, discussing, and bashing".

But then you said that had nothing to do with it.  So I asked if it doesn't, then what is this thread about?  But then you just quoted something I had already read.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jul 23, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> Yes, and I quoted a part of it saying how that's what you meant. I was explaining that you were associating posting paragraphs with thought-out and appropriate discussion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When did I say my post had nothing to do with it.

And what is "it"?

Could someone help me out here?

Stop editing my posts storm     

EDIT: No I didn't Storm.


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 23, 2007)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> STORMCOMMANDER said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yes, I've been trying to help.



> Where did I say what you're saying



"It" usually refers to what's currently being discussed.  In this case, "it" is what I said, and what you said you "never implied" (see quote above as well).


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jul 23, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I didn't ask for a lesson on pronouns Storm. Show me a quote of what you say I'm saying. Ditch the pronouns. If you can do that maybe I'll be able to understand why you think I'm wrong.


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 23, 2007)

Read my original post on the topic.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jul 23, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> Read my original post on the topic.


 I did and got a headache.


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 23, 2007)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> STORMCOMMANDER said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  :wacko: 

Well do you want me to reword it or something?


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jul 23, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 No, don't bother. Bottom line: "Long" (as you say) aka one paragraph posts do not make a topic/discussion better. Thought and care must be put in these posts in order for it to contribute; plus some maturity from said poster. Why is it that when members seem to mature, TBT does not?


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 23, 2007)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> STORMCOMMANDER said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 1)  Who's saying TBT members have matured?
2)  How is TBT not mature?  By not allowing topics about politics?
3)  Who are the "TBT members"?  Clearly everyone isn't acting in unison.  Sure, maybe some member have grown up a little, but how does that change anything?   Any forum is still going to have a wide variety of members.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jul 23, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 1. I did :| Right in the post you quoted.
2. I never said it isn't matured. I said it hasn't. Its like saying you are acting stupid. I'm not saying you are stupid.
3. TBT members that have been here for at least 1.5 years.


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 23, 2007)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> STORMCOMMANDER said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 1)  Well since when were you the all mighty decision maker?
2)  Then I guess the question is:  Why would it need to "mature" if it already is and has been?  It depends what you mean by "mature" in terms of TBT.  Like I asked in my last #2, do you think it's because discussions about things like politics aren't allowed?
3)  See, what you're doing is trying to create a TBT for a certain people.  And if we did that we would never grow and everything would be boring.


----------



## Jman (Jul 23, 2007)

Why can't we all get along? It seems like every topic I go into is a flame war. If we would respect each other a little bit more, maybe there wouldn't be some many bans and warns. If anyone ever says something mean to me, I just leave the topic and ignore that user for awhile. I have been seeing a ton of spam here since the day I first joined, and that needs to be stopped. You spam, you then get warned. Once you're warned enough, you get banned. That should be expected on every forum. I hope I got my point across at least a little bit. >_<


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jul 23, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 1. No one did. I just notice change in posts      
2. I'm asking the question to get an answer. Not to get more questions.
3. I'm not trying to do anything. I'm just saying the only way for me to notice change in a member is if they've been here for around 1.5 years.


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 23, 2007)

Jman said:
			
		

> Why can't we all get along? It seems like every topic I go into is a flame war. If we would respect each other a little bit more, maybe there wouldn't be some many bans and warns. If anyone ever says something mean to me, I just leave the topic and ignore that user for awhile. I have been seeing a ton of spam here since the day I first joined, and that needs to be stopped. You spam, you then get warned. Once you're warned enough, you're get banned. That should be expected on every forum. I hope I got my point across at least a little bit. >_<


There's a difference between discussing in flaming.  Don't get me wrong though, both have happened in this thread.  But if you're talking about the discussion between prop and I, well I wouldn't call that flaming.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jul 23, 2007)

Jman said:
			
		

> Why can't we all get along? It seems like every topic I go into is a flame war. If we would respect each other a little bit more, maybe there wouldn't be some many bans and warns. If anyone ever says something mean to me, I just leave the topic and ignore that user for awhile. I have been seeing a ton of spam here since the day I first joined, and that needs to be stopped. You spam, you then get warned. Once you're warned enough, you're get banned. That should be expected on every forum. I hope I got my point across at least a little bit. >_<


 We aren't having a flame war. Storm and I are talking about a project as this is going on.


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 23, 2007)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> STORMCOMMANDER said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK, it's perfectly fine for me to ask a question. <.<  I can't answer you if you don't answer the question first.

3)  On this #3, we weren't talking about noticing members changing, we were talking about TBT as a constantly growing place that isn't based on just members that have been here for a long time.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jul 23, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Answer my question before I answer yours then.

3. Maybe you are, but I never touched that.   
:huh:


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 23, 2007)

I can't unless you tell me what you mean by TBT, separate from the members, as being "mature".  I don't really see how it could be without being related to the community (members).


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jul 23, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> I can't unless you tell me what you mean by TBT, separate from the members, as being "mature".  I don't really see how it could be without being related to the community (members).


 I mean TBT as the TBT community.


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 23, 2007)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> STORMCOMMANDER said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 But what you were originally asking is:  "If the members (TBT community) have changed, why hasn't TBT".  So you were saying the community HAS changed, but saying TBT hasn't.  And I was asking what you mean because I don't think TBT, aside from the community, can be mature or not mature.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jul 23, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I don't see how you don't get it. I have explained that I mean the members that have been here for at least 1.5 years.


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 23, 2007)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> STORMCOMMANDER said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 So you're saying the members who have been here for 1.5 years have matured?  Or they have not matured?


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jul 23, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm saying that I can tell. I wouldn't say someone has matured if I couldn't tell.   
:huh:


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 23, 2007)

Ok, maybe you're saying you can tell now, but I'm talking about your original topic still...  :wacko:


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jul 23, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> Ok, maybe you're saying you can tell now, but I'm talking about your original topic still...  :wacko:


 So am I    
:huh:


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 23, 2007)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> STORMCOMMANDER said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I don't think your original topic is about how you can tell that people are more mature...


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jul 23, 2007)

Well, I don't really think I need to type a paragraph for most things... because there haven't really been any good discussions here, and most of them time when there are, they turn into flamewars, or by the time I see the thread its dead or locked because my sister hogs the computer all the time. And plus, why should I waste time arguing with people I don't even know about things that I really shouldn't care that much about?

oh, I didn't read all the other posts yet, I will in a sec.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jul 23, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I never even talked about how. I've said that I am able to tell because 1.5 years gives me the time to know them over the internet. It is a branch of my original topic.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jul 23, 2007)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> Well, I don't really think I need to type a paragraph for most things... because there haven't really been any good discussions here, and most of them time when there are, they turn into flamewars, or by the time I see the thread its dead or locked because my sister hogs the computer all the time. And plus, why should I waste time arguing with people I don't even know about things that I really shouldn't care that much about?
> 
> oh, I didn't read all the other posts yet, I will in a sec.


  :lol:


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 23, 2007)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> STORMCOMMANDER said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I was talking about when you said that "members have matured, but TBT hasn't", or something like that.

btw, single smiley posts are like as bad if not worse than just saying "qft"  <_<


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jul 23, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 For a while at least. Storm. What are you trying to prove? I have either been confused or talked about the topic.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jul 23, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   
:huh:			 

What do you want me to say? Laughing out loud? That was funny? That made me lol?


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 23, 2007)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> STORMCOMMANDER said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I haven't been trying to prove anything other than the fact that your statement (what I said in quotation marks above) is impossible.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jul 23, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 No it isn't.

I was talking about members that have been here for at least 1.5 years. Not all members have been here that long. Should I put this in my sig so I don't have to keep repeating myself in my posts?


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 23, 2007)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> STORMCOMMANDER said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 No, because you're just going in a circle again.  I asked you before the same question, but you didn't answer it.  All you said was "No, I was just saying that I can tell if they have matured" even though that had nothing to do with what I was talking about.

How is that related to talking about members that "have been here for 1.5 years"?  



> Its asking why is it that even though the members mature TBT doesn't.



^ See, this has nothing to do with 1.5 year old members that you keep talking about.

Even if it does, who's the 1.5 year old members?  The "members that matured" or the part of "TBT that doesn't" (If you don't understand this sentence, just ignore it and answer the above stuff)


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jul 23, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Storm, if you are going to argue with this post don't bother. My original post implied 1.5 members. You know that now, yes?

So now you want me to list the members that I think have matured so you can say how they haven't? Why should I list it?

How do you not understand what I keep repeating? Should I post it in spanish? Should I post it in french? Should I post it in some Star Wars language?


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 23, 2007)

No it wasn't.  Otherwise, explain how this is related or what this means:



> Its asking why is it that even though the members mature TBT doesn't.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jul 23, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> No it wasn't.  Otherwise, explain how this is related or what this means:
> 
> 
> 
> > Its asking why is it that even though the members mature TBT doesn't.


 Some members at TBT mature. TBT doesn't. Why is that?


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 23, 2007)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> STORMCOMMANDER said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 OK, and what I have been asking is:

How is it possible for "TBT to mature"?

Unless you mean that some members have, but not everyone.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jul 23, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Some members at TBT mature. "

I have literally spelled it out for you.


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 23, 2007)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> STORMCOMMANDER said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 So is this what you meant or not?



> that some members have, but not everyone.






(By the way, unrelated, but you did not literally spell it out.  If you had "_literally_" spelled it out, there would have been actual spelling out)


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jul 23, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yes.

Do you want me to do it like this Storm?

S-o-m-e m-e-m-b-e-r-s a-t T-B-T m-a-t-u-r-e. :|


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 23, 2007)

OK, so that _is_ what you meant then.  At least what you say you meant.  

So anyway, here's the answer to your question of why "some people have matured and others have not":

Everyone is different.

So what's the big deal, that's how simple it is...


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jul 23, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> OK, so that _is_ what you meant then.  At least what you say you meant.
> 
> So anyway, here's the answer to your question of why some people have matured and other have not:
> 
> ...


 I didn't ask that :|


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 23, 2007)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> STORMCOMMANDER said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You just said you did.  I said "is this what you meant".  You said "Yes"

OK, I'm just going to stop posting in this thread.  For all I know you're just faking all of this to get a higher post count....


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jul 23, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> You just said you did. I said "is this what you meant". You said "Yes"



You said meant not asked. I meant that when I say that members have matured I meant that some.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jul 23, 2007)

And that is just a down right stupid thing to say Storm. :| I honestly could care less about my post count.


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 23, 2007)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> And that is just a down right stupid thing to say Storm. :| I honestly could care less about my post count.


 Fine, but you keep going on about something that is unrelated to what you actually said.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jul 23, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 No. Not at all. Show me where.


----------



## JJRamone2 (Jul 23, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> I suppose it's because people don't want to write paragraphs. Personally speaking, I let my thoughts flow and usually I write pretty long posts, at least whenever I'm up to it... It all depends on the individual person, and, of course, the maturity of that person.


Personally if I could all my posts would be over a paragraph, probably two or three (I mean thats how they are at all the other forums I go to) but because of the VERY tight rules here I feel restricted to type whatever comes into mind, even if it may be influential to the topic.

oh and 




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> I think people are capable but just don't want to / laziness. Either that or they really aren't capable...


 You couldn't be more right about a lot of people, I mean your brother said it himself, if I remember correctly.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jul 23, 2007)

We need a Karma system.


----------



## JJRamone2 (Jul 23, 2007)

Fabio said:
			
		

> We need a Karma system.


 Actually, that would work PERFECTLY, they have one at Chozo Sanctuary, I think this is seriously something you should look into Storm and Bul.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jul 23, 2007)

That or a 'smartness' system. That'd be nice.


----------



## UltraByte (Jul 23, 2007)

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> Fabio said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I completely give this idea a 'thumbs up'. Karma would make posts WAY better, and could keep some people from posting some really stupid things.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jul 23, 2007)

Fabio said:
			
		

> We need a Karma system.


 YES. WE NEED THAT.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jul 23, 2007)

What's a karma system?


----------



## JJRamone2 (Jul 23, 2007)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> What's a karma system?


 You click + or - on someone and comment on why you did so and it will raise or lower their karma (or reputation) which is viewable (along with the comments)


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 23, 2007)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> STORMCOMMANDER said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Just forget it.  I really don't know what you're talking about anymore because I've said as much as I could.  :wacko: And you keep changing stuff.  I asked if you meant something, you said yes, then in your next post you say you never said that, etc...


----------



## Justin (Jul 23, 2007)

I don't believe there's any karma system for stupid IF,

I wish there was though, if there was, thumbs-up from me aswell.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jul 23, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No. I didn't say that. I said that I didn't ask that. I said that I meant some members, not all. 

You are putting words into my mouth.


----------



## UltraByte (Jul 23, 2007)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> I don't believe there's any karma system for stupid IF,
> 
> I wish there was though, if there was, thumbs-up from me aswell.


 I think you can get one off of the hacks database that IF offers.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jul 23, 2007)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> I don't believe there's any karma system for stupid IF,
> 
> I wish there was though, if there was, thumbs-up from me aswell.


 There is but it is under a different name, let me find it.


----------



## Justin (Jul 23, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I meant that I don't think someone has made one. (same thing as saying not in that board)


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jul 23, 2007)

Epsilekt said:
			
		

> *Name*
> Reputation System
> 
> *Description*
> ...


http://forums.ifskinzone.net/index.php?showtopic=163528


----------



## Justin (Jul 23, 2007)

There's also one on the support forums:

http://support.invisionfree.com/index.php?showtopic=73890

The one prop found looks better though...


----------



## dragonflamez (Jul 23, 2007)

There's a karma system.
Another site I'm at has it


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jul 23, 2007)

*Crowd cheering*

USE IT, USE IT!


----------



## Justin (Jul 23, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> There's a karma system.
> Another site I'm at has it


 You sure it's IPB 1.3?


----------



## dragonflamez (Jul 23, 2007)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah, sure, whatever


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 23, 2007)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Not that that would even matter anyway, seeing as we won't be IPB anything soon enough.

And there are a lot of other problems that come up with the system.  So you guys will have to try pretty hard to convince us if you really want it.  Just don't get your hopes up...


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jul 23, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm sure we can chat its way in.


----------



## dragonflamez (Jul 23, 2007)

Well, the Karma system is like this:
We need a way to make the members that make good, thought-out posts feel recognized for it.
Even if it doesnt do anything, a nice +1 rating can make your day


----------



## JJRamone2 (Jul 23, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 How about you give us the benefit of the doubt and if there ARE problems then take it away, clearly a lot of people want it so why not see what really happens rather than having a hunch of what might happen?


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 23, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Well, the Karma system is like this:
> We need a way to make the members that make good, thought-out posts feel recognized for it.
> Even if it doesnt do anything, a nice +1 rating can make your day


Yes, the overall goal is to get people to post more thought out posts.  And I think there are better ways of doing it.  The karma system was designed for not exactly that, and like I said before it would probably bring up a lot of problems.

edit: and what about a -1?


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jul 23, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 What better ways?


----------



## Justin (Jul 23, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Mention why you think it will cause problems.


----------



## dragonflamez (Jul 23, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Then you KNOW you've pissed someone off, instead of it silently brewing until it finally bursts through.


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 23, 2007)

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> STORMCOMMANDER said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 1)  Because it's not as simple as pushing a button to getting it up here.
2)  It's going to have to be taken off anyway, whether it's a good or bad thing. (ZB)
3)  All of you don't represent the entire forum.

And one of the problems I am already thinking of is something that a lot of members have a hard time with already.  This could only add to the problems.  And I have enough things going on with TBT right now.


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 23, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> STORMCOMMANDER said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It could also lead to bullying.


----------



## Justin (Jul 23, 2007)

That can be a good thing you know.
and...
Please stop thinking ZB is around the corner.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jul 23, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> JJRamone2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 What things Storm. You keep telling me you have articles to write. I wrote my latest article in 30 minutes and I have quotes saying that it was the best post they have ever read. You have time to argue with me for the better part of the day, Darth as the time to do a rank contest that fails, and Bul has the time to try to get Fabio's POTW up and running. Where did those lead us?


----------



## dragonflamez (Jul 23, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 With most Karma systems, you can disable Ranking privilages for an amount of time.
If you have to, you can suspend someone's ranking ability.
Also, you can set it so you can only change a certain person's karma once a week, or so


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 23, 2007)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> STORMCOMMANDER said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Um, no.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jul 23, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It would expose that bully and then he would get a low rating. Kind of like karma.


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 23, 2007)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> STORMCOMMANDER said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'll talk to you in IRC if you want to know what I do everyday for TBT. (although I still think that's pretty nosy)


----------



## Justin (Jul 23, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> STORMCOMMANDER said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Sadly nobody has done something complete enough for IF to have those options.


----------



## JJRamone2 (Jul 23, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You are right, bullying isn't a good thing, but people aren't going to down vote someone for no reason, nobody here is that much of a jerk.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jul 23, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I am leaving in two minutes so even if I wanted to I'd couldn't PM it to me if you want to.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jul 23, 2007)

Bullying!? Oh my good Lord, don't get me started. This isn't a goddamn playground.


----------



## Justin (Jul 23, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 People can learn if they have some brains to start with.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jul 23, 2007)

yeah, we need a karma thing. you don't know how many times after being used to digg, I come here and expect there to be a + - thing, because I really need one.


----------

